# JBL L60 speakers



## greenhorn

JBL L60 speakers. 

 Does somebody have them or listened to them? If so, any impressions? Thanks.


----------



## Sol_Zhen

That particular model? No. But, I’m not a big fan of JBL’s design in general. They are definitely *loudspeakers* in the true sense of the word. In general, JBLs are for playing rock or rap very loud. A lot of emphasis on mid-bass for punch, but not a lot of class or detail. 

 What’s your budget? What will the primary application be?


----------



## greenhorn

Well, actually I *own* this particular model, but it seems it's a really *particular* one, since no search on the net could provide any info on it. I just wanted to check if somebody else knows these speakers.

 I used to like them, but, since I entered into the magnificent world of headphones, the love story with my speakers fainted a lot... would have been helpful to get somebody else's opinion on them


----------



## ChenaynayC

I just happen to have a 6-page color brochure on the L Series. I must have picked this up in 1981 when I bought my system before military discharge. I have the Radiance series. Anyway, I can make you a copy/fax if you're interested. Here's a bit of info:

 "The L60T proides professional sound in the home environment. The elegant two-way, floor standing system, with an 8-inch low frequency transducer, teams JBLs renowned titanium highfrequency transducer (O35Ti) with a laminated high polymercone mid/low frequency transducer. The result is a sensitiity of 88db at 1 Watt/1 meter, a continuous power rating of 120 watts, and a dynamic power rating of 480 Watts (peak IEC shaped noise). The all-wood veneer l60T provides extended bass response at high power levels for startling realism."

 Specs:
 2-way system

 8-inch polymer laminate low frequency transduer

 1-inch high frequency transducer with pure titanium disphragm

 Sensitivity: 8db SPL2.83 volts at 1 meter

 Frequency Response: -6dB at 35Hz and 27kHz, +2.5dB from 45hZ to 20 kHz

 Crossover: 25kHz

 Power Handling: 120 watts continuous, 480 watts peak IEC shaped noise


----------



## greenhorn

ChenaynayC, on mine it's written just "L60", without the "T"... I wonder if it's the same product. I bought them from a German shop, brand new, in 1996, so I have serious doubts that it's the same thing as the one presented in your 1981 brochure. Unfortunately, I lost the documentation. Would it be possible for you to scan and email me the picture of the L60T from your brochure? My email is "suzy1930@hotmail.com". Thanks!


----------



## ChenaynayC

I just sent you an email with a scan. Hope it helps!


----------



## greenhorn

Thanks a lot, ChenaynayC! But it is a totally different speaker... I begin to believe that I somehow got some a low-series JBL product


----------

